# Advice needed on possible 100-400 L Lens Trade



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2014)

I received a CL offer to trade the *New in Box 24-70L f/4 IS Lens* I have listed to sell for a *used 100-400 L Lens*. No box on the 100-400, just the Caps, Hood and Tripod Mount. It sounds like another photographer that is making the offer.

My question to the forum is, would you do it? (From a value and selling perspective, not a lens comparison perspective.) And are there any known issues with the 100-400 L that I should be aware of and check for specifically when I inspect it?

I'm thinking it's possible the used 100-400 L might actually sell faster and for maybe more money than the 24-70 f/4 IS (even New).

Thanks in Advance.

Rusty


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 15, 2014)

I buy and sell gear all the time... and so I have thoughts... doesn't mean they are right... but I have thoughts.

With the 100-400 mkii coming to the market... there should be a number of mki models going up for sale. I did a whole exercise estimating that the sale price should be around $850 in a few months... but then rebounding back up to around $900.

With the 24-70 f/4, I've seen it sell new for $799 (though it was grey market)... More often than not, it sells around $900 used on Amazon... though I'm uncertain that there are a ton of buyers clamoring to get it.

So in the grand scheme of things... it is probably a push. I think it will be tough to get $1000 for the 100-400... not impossible, but tough... so if you can use the lens while it is up for sale... go for it... if not... then I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply *jdramirez*! I was thinking about the same thing as you. So far, after a couple weeks I have had very little interest in the 24-70 and have considered actually trying to sell it on eBay. (*Gasp!*)

I've never owned the 100-400 so it would be something I could learn something about. I don't use my 70-300 that much so the 100-400 would probably sit around a LOT. And I don't think I would ever warm up to a pumper lens. So after the trade, I would most likely list it pretty quick.

But since the 100-400 is a popular sports lens, it might draw more buyers than the multiple redundant 24-70. Not that the 24-70 is a bad lens because it's not. Like you said, it just doesn't appear to be a fast mover.


----------



## TeT (Nov 15, 2014)

only used Buy it Now listings for comparison. My numbers are not hard and probably a little on the conservative side...

clean used 100 400 (clean glass some wear but no paint loss bigger than a pencil head) are bringing a consistent $950+ on eBay . currently 54 US listings 28 new 22 used and 4 new other.

24 70 4 L IS is bringing less than $900 as used, currently 23 US listings 22 new & 1 used (850.00)

If it checks out as good to go functionally and optically you should be able to clear $50 or so more for the 100 400.

It Craigs List though, no buyer protection and Craigs List PPl in general a little off... (a safe general assumption when dealing with craigs list)

eBay and paypal fees equal just under 10%


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

As far as values go, they are pretty equal.

Be wary of a used 100-400. Try it first. Some of the early ones were lacking in sharpness. They weren't bad, but later ones are said to be better. I've had both early and later, and noticed the same thing. A second issue to watch out for is the locking ring that holds the lens at any focal length. Unless it operates smoothly and lets the lens telescope smoothly, skip it! Its not a matter of lubrication, it loses ball bearings and must be replaced at a unusually high cost.

Used 100-400L's without box sell for about $800, maybe a little more on ebay, and the seller has to pay ebay fees out of that. I might be able to squeeze $1100 out of my near mint lens that is in excellent condition and is sharp. It still has the box and other stuff.

I paid $1610 for it in 2010.


----------



## lol (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd echo the above, check the zoom action is smooth and doesn't stick/jump. Also look through the viewfinder when doing so. I fear my 100-400L I had since new is wearing out from heavy use, and the zoom isn't smooth any more.

I previously had a used 35-350L which is also pump action, and that suffered even worse. At least I got that from a dealer so I could return it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

lol said:


> I'd echo the above, check the zoom action is smooth and doesn't stick/jump. Also look through the viewfinder when doing so. I fear my 100-400L I had since new is wearing out from heavy use, and the zoom isn't smooth any more.
> 
> I previously had a used 35-350L which is also pump action, and that suffered even worse. At least I got that from a dealer so I could return it.


 
Just as soon as it shows any signs of sticking, send it to Canon. It starts by getting dirt in the bearings and, if caught early can be cleaned and lubed. Later, it becomes a mess.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> With the 100-400 mkii coming to the market... there should be a number of mki models going up for sale. I did a whole exercise estimating that the sale price should be around $850 in a few months... but then rebounding back up to around $900.



I sold mine a few months ago,for considerably more. Good luck and timing on my part, I guess...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2014)

Big thanks everyone! Turns out, I spoke with the guy on the phone for quite a while. He owns several photography related businesses here locally including

http://www.lenzbuddy.com/

I think he decided to just sell his lens but I think I made a friend in the process so it's still a win.

Again, I appreciate the advice on the 100-400 and I'll keep it in mind if/when I evaluate one of them sometime.


----------

